# Merrow thread



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

There's someone that can sell me a few cones of Merrow thread? (Polyester 300/4)


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

I use this thread (300/4) on a Merrow M-3U Emblem. It's not suitable for anything I can think of other than edging with a Merrow.

When I messed about and used a similar thread on my Neo it blocked the rotary hook and took hours to strip and repair.

EnMart -Merrow Floss $21.25
Midwest Thread - Bargains $4.25 sale
Or from Merrow direct...

Not used any of the above as I'm in the UK and guessing you're in USA...


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought I'd add that I use Madeira Classic 12 on both my NEO and Merrow for edging.


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Bodwick for your answer, I'm in Europe too, not in USA.

I contact a few times with Enmart and Midwest Thread, and they do not ship internationally. (Midwest thread don't reply me )

I also have the Madeira Classic 12, the problem is that its not Polyester and it's a 333/2 thread, thin...

If someone can sell me a few cones I will really appreciate it.

Thank you again Bodwick.


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

What machine are you using?

Try a search for A&E t-35 Wildcat. I've not tried it but it will be one I'll try soon unless I can get access to Merrow thread. Merrow Uk just refer me to Madeira...

It sounds like we are both looking for the same thing. What country are from?


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Woolly Nylon is another to search out...

A good range from Empress Mills.


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Definetly we are searching the same product: 300/4 Polyester Merrow floss.

I have a 2 x 4 Heads Tajima TFMX and a Merrow MG-3U.

I contact RA: Polyester Floss Specifications: Manufactured by Robison-Anton® (Division of American & Efird®, Inc.): Manufactures embroidery thread for industrial and consumer markets.
The problem is that the shipping is way more that the thread is worth.


----------



## merrow (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi - 

Merrow Machine Co. (where we work...  has now published a site just for emblem products, and the new Merrowing thread is available in Europe and the US. I'm not sure how we should post that here without violating the very clear Forum Guidlines.... but we thought it might be helpful for those of you that use Merrow machines. I'd be happy to post the site if it's OK... or just PM me and i'll send it along privately. 

Cheers.
Nate


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Nate,

I received an email a while ago directing me to the new site, I should have updated this thread but had forgotten all about it...

Here is the link to the site of the 'Merrow Emblem Thread and Application Store'.

I've not ordered yet but will soon and then I'll post up any relevant info on tax/import charges etc...

I'm sure this is something Merrow owners outside the USA have been waiting for, for some time...


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

I also received an email with the same link. I liked and tried to place an order with no luck (no shipping methods available to my country- Spain -). Sent an email 5 days ago, and until today, I have not received a reply.

My great Merrow MG3U is cornered, waiting some thread to born again.

Bernina.

p.d: Received an email from Merrow, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

If you can't find the shade of merrow thread you want you can use 5 cones of embroidery thread instead of the merrow floss. I put two on the center spot of the thread stand and three underneath. Tie all five strands together to feed through the looper. I made a video for somebody learning how to merrow. If you watch the video you'll see all of the thread on the thread stand. 7 spools all togther. One for needle. One for upper looper and 5 for lower looper. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J6Y2dM60j4&feature=plcp[/media]

I use merrow floss whenever I can but I do a lot of nametags and the customers are pretty particular about the border color.


----------



## FireSpeed (Feb 6, 2015)

myfinishingtouch said:


> If you can't find the shade of merrow thread you want you can use 5 cones of embroidery thread instead of the merrow floss. I put two on the center spot of the thread stand and three underneath. Tie all five strands together to feed through the looper. I made a video for somebody learning how to merrow. If you watch the video you'll see all of the thread on the thread stand. 7 spools all togther. One for needle. One for upper looper and 5 for lower looper.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J6Y2dM60j4&feature=plcp[/media]
> 
> I use merrow floss whenever I can but I do a lot of nametags and the customers are pretty particular about the border color.


I just got in my merrow but now am figuring out the issue of thread. 

Thank you everyone for sharing sources and suppliers and tricks. I am curious to try the 5 spool method because then you can use whatever color that catches your fancy. 

I also wanted to thank you for the video. It really did help and your room is VERY similar to how I am setting up mine 

-Rick


----------



## FireSpeed (Feb 6, 2015)

I should ask in this thread, What is the "Type" of thread needed for 

Inside Locking
and
Needle thread

Since this thread we got it punched out that 
Outside Cover is 300/4 Floss
Just getting started and trying to get all components lined up!


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

We use American efird permacore t-40 for both. I've also heard of people using clear monofilament for both but I do not like how that turns out.


----------

